# awstats not working

## taiger

Hi,

I'working with apache+awstat from 2 years

From Last week, when I see my stats:   Internal Server Error, from Apache

this is the error_log:

(13)Permission denied: exec of '/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl' failed

Premature end of script headers: awstats.pl

I see this topic for my configuration:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-279860-highlight-awstats.html

with only this file conf

```
Alias /awstats/classes "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/classes/"

Alias /awstats/css "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/css/"

Alias /awstats/icons "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/icon/"

ScriptAlias /awstats/ "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/"

ScriptAlias /awstats "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl"

ScriptAlias /awstats.pl "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl"

<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs">

    Options None

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>

<Directory "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin">

    Options ExecCGI

    AllowOverride None

    <IfModule mod_access.c>

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

    </IfModule>

</Directory>
```

I'm not changed configuration files from several month, and my gentoo server is updated.

Any ideas?

thanks in advance,

Alessandro

----------

## taiger

ops this is an hacker's attack?

yesterday after a reboot postgresql not start 

```

/etc/init.d/postgresql start

 * Starting PostgreSQL ...

/sbin/start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/bin/postmaster: Permission denied (Permission denied)                                 [ !! ]
```

any ideas?

----------

## elgato319

try to do:

chmod +x /usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

----------

